# Need Advice Buying Tru-Cut 27" Mower



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello, second time posting. Posted same question under on another tread. Looking for some help with purchasing a Tru cut 27" mower. I've attached pictures below. The seller is asking $500 for it. As far as I can tell it looks rusty, the wheels don't look worn out and the bed knife and reels aren't too beat up.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. The mower is 2 hr plus round Trip from my house.

Cheers.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep, def the older chain guard. Must have not been used much as those tires look great. There isn't a relief angle left on the blade so it
May need to be professionally sharpened to have a relief out back on so that you can backlap to maintain an edge. It has no roller so you may want to add that down the line($150). Bedknife doesn't have a lip on the end meaning it's not worn down excessively.

The big question would be what condition the clutch is in but that's hard to do without getting under that chain guard. This can be a costly repair if it's worn out.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

With an 804xxx serial number you're looking at an 18-19 year old mower. I have one that I recently purchased and called Tru Cut to get an idea of when it was manufactured and mine too started with 804...


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

Posted on other tread as well.

@MeanDean
Thank you guys your reply. I think I'm goig to skip this offer has the seller made it seem that the unit was much newer. Claimed that it only had 54ish hours. I did happen to come to another mower but it's past my budget. What's are your thoughts? Pictures below.

Looks like it's a much newer and wouldn't have the clutch issues or bed knife issues that a 15 plus year mower would have.

Edit. They are asking $750, model c25


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

C25 is a much newer, in better condition and a better deal. Offer 650 and see what happens. I just snagged a new new C27 with roller for 500


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> C25 is a much newer, in better condition and a better deal. Offer 650 and see what happens.


Agree, that's a good looking machine!


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Reel to bed knife adjustment is a real b*tch, I would get a greens mower. That's where you are going to end up anyway, so skip the trucut. Been there done that.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> Reel to bed knife adjustment is a real b*tch, I would get a greens mower. That's where you are going to end up anyway, so skip the trucut. Been there done that.


It's really not. I expected difficulty based on all the discussion on here about it but I had 0 issues the very 1st time trying it with no prior experience with reel mowers. Geeens mowers cut too close for the grass I have so they are not ideal for everyone.

.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I learned to adjust the reel to bedknife pretty quickly as well. I read a lot of info here and found some pretty useful as well as useless tips to try. I was honestly intimidated by it at first but it wasn't hard to figure out. It's something you just have to do yourself and now I can adjust it so it's cutting paper all the way across in 20-30 minutes.

Obviously a greens mower is much quicker but it's not that bad once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

20-30 minutes..... thanks for making my point. A greens mower probably takes 2-3 minutes including finding the correct size wrench and rummaging through my recycling bin for some newspaper.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> 20-30 minutes..... thanks for making my point. A greens mower probably takes 2-3 minutes including finding the correct size wrench and rummaging through my recycling bin for some newspaper.


Which is exactly why I stated they're faster to adjust lol

I've read here about guys spending hours trying to set the reel to bedknife on a Tru Cut so of course when I bought mine that was my biggest concern but also one of the things I knew I needed to learn quickly to maintain a quality cut year round.

I didn't want to have to call the mechanic every time it came out of alignment and needed to be adjusted so I learned the process.

In saying all that I'm in the process of looking for a solid greens mower and have only owned the Tru Cut a few months. It's been a great first experience using a reel but I can definitely see the benefits of have a true greens mower.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have both, c25 and jd 220b. Tru cut parts are more expensive. Also harder to adjust but doesn't get adjusted super often. 220b gives better cut. But, cutting with the tru cut is a breeze compared to the 220b. Much lighter, and much more agile. I wouldn't skip the tru cut, I would buy one. And also buy a greens mower though. You may think you don't need both now, but in 6 months, you'll be trying to explain to your wife why you need 4 mowers. I've finally convinced mine, I think...


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's response. Unfortunately I wasn't able to purchase the tru-cut. Someone bought it before I could see it in person. I will continue my search and will post in the future as I got a ton of great advice. Thank you all!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks like a steal

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/for/d/duluth-tru-cut-reel-mower/6906515183.html

.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Looks like a steal
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/for/d/duluth-tru-cut-reel-mower/6906515183.html
> 
> .


Says it needs a new REEL.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a steal
> ...


Tires are bald too. I wouldn't be surprised if the clutch is about to die as well.


----------

